# Is it normal to feel bad after the first therapy session?



## VioletHour (Aug 26, 2013)

I had my first therapy session yesterday. My therapist asked a lot of questions about my anxiety and really centered in on an emotionally abusive ex I cut ties with last year. Since the appointment, I've been thinking a lot about stuff I've tried really hard to forget about and I just can't shut my mind off. I've been crying a lot about stuff I didn't even cry about when it happened. Is this normal for starting therapy? Or is it a sign that therapy's not really for me? I'm just really really sad now.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

It is. Nobody is used to opne up in front of a stranger, it's even worse for someone with anxiety. 
I remember being very nervous and feeling really bad the first time i went to a CBT session. 
It didn't work out for me, so i'm now lookig for a new therapist. The problem is that because of her schedule, i might not be able to make an appointment with her and even if i can, i might not be able to go as often as i would like.
But don't worry, you will get used to it and not feel as bad.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

ah yeah i remember feeling real bad.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

You're feeling bad because he's bringing up important issues you're trying to suppress. Don't suppress bad memories. Learn from them. Forgetting something bad that happened is the WORST thing that you could do in life, because then you never LEARN from it and are likely to repeat the actions that lead you down that road.

So yeah, its OK to feel terrible on your first visit. I did. First few visits are the hardest. Give it time, and get used to the person. You'll open up more and more. BUT, if you feel that the therapist legitimately isn't helping your situation, then move on to the next. Actually, I went through three therapist before I found a good one.

But you've got to keep in mind, they're job isn't to make you FEEL GOOD happy sunshine rainbows. That's all bull****. Their job is to bring up the horrible scarring events in your life, and learn to GET OVER THEM, and teach you coping mechanisms so you can make a better future for yourself. Essentially, their job is to teach you not pamper you. So it will sting a bit.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

therapy has never made me feel good.


----------

